# Freeads Listing



## Saladmander (12 mo ago)

Posting this here in the hopes that somebody is able to grab these guys before they end up in the wrong hands, or flipped around ad infinitum.

Dangerous looking set ups, "mixed up" snakes so they don't know which is which, price listed as 10x more just last week, selling a huge guardian breed dog renowned for its aggression because its reaching maturity and becoming guardy and aggressive... just concerning ads all round









Snakes for sale | Pets4Homes


Find Snakes for sale on Pets4Homes - UK’s largest pet classifieds site to buy and sell reptiles near you.




www.pets4homes.co.uk


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

They clearly have no idea on how to keep them.... unguarded ceramic heater 😯


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

That makes me sad too


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

That's awful and looking at his other listings, lots of alarm bells going off. One actually states he's a rescue centre and condones the exact thing he's doing. Possibly a con? If not, then I hope someone can rescue them.








Python Snake reptiles wanted | Pets4Homes


Find Python Snake reptiles wanted on Pets4Homes - UK’s largest pet classifieds site to buy and sell reptiles near you.




www.pets4homes.co.uk


----------

